# WebHosting / suche passenden Anbieter



## Globetrotter (11. Okt 2013)

Salute zusammen

Das ist vielleicht nicht der 100% passende Platz für die Frage aber ich habe keinen bessern zuordnen können.

Ich möchte meine Webgeschichten auf einem Host laufen lassen. Für den Anfang sollte er günstig sein.
Er ist eigentlich nur als Demo Server gedacht.
Ich habe mich noch nie mit solchen Host-Anbietern beschäftigt und keinen Dunst wie es abläuft. 

Ajax, JSF, Primefaces und MySql sollte der Host schon können, GWT wäre noch gut. Eine Oracle Instanz ist wohl schon zu viel verlangt?
Meine Sites entwickle ich selbst auf meinem Laptop unter NetBeans und setze GlaasFish3 als Server ein,
hätte aber auch kein Problem das Remote zu machen wenn der Host schnell genug ist.

Was mir am meisten Gedanken macht ist, wie bekomme ich meine Sachen auf so einem Host deployed.
Finde ich mich in einem Unix oder Windows Directory wieder und habe zugriff auf eine Server den ich stoppen und starten kann?

Installieren möchte ich schon selbst und auf alles Zugriff haben, auch auf das DB Schema. 
Irgendein Unix Derivat als Betriebssystem wäre nicht schlecht.

Gruß Globetrotter


----------



## maestr0 (11. Okt 2013)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob dieser Webhoster die perfekte Lösung für dich wäre, aber ich habe in der Vergangenheit keine Probleme mit diesem gehabt. Kostenfrei und vorallem keine Werbung.

Webspace kostenlos & werbefrei - PHP & MySQL - Webhosting


----------



## JanHH (18. Okt 2013)

Du brauchst halt einen linux root server. Die Hauptunterscheidung ist da, obs ein "richtiger" (dedizierter) ist, also ein eigener Computer nur für Dich, oder ein virtueller. Für den Anfang reichen die virtuellen sicher aus.

Darauf musst Du den Kram dann selber installkieren, also tomcat/jboss, Datenbank etc., was, wenn man keine Ahnung davon hat, sicherlich zum Scheitern verurteilt sein wird, oder zumindest schwierig.

Was die billigen V-Server von Strato angeht, ist zu beachten, das sind 32bit-Systeme, und der Jboss 7.1.1 (ka. welche Versionen noch, vermutlich alle) läuft da nicht drauf. Du brauchst unbedingt ein 64 bit System. Spontan fällt mir da "alfahosting" ein, oder Hetzner.

Wenn man das alles konfiguriert bekommt, ist, wenn man es kommerziell nutzen will, noch zu beachten, das ein Backup sehr sinnvoll bis notwendig ist, aber auch hier ist es eine Menge Stoff in den man sich erstmal einarbeiten muss, bevor man das alles auf die Reihe kriegt (wenn man keine Erfahrungen als linux-Admin hat).

Ich hab irgendwann festgestellt, da ich "nur Softwareentwickler" aber kein admin bin, brauche ich, wenn ich ernsthaft mit selbsterstellter Software im Internet arbeiten will, einen betreuten Server und einen admin der da professionell für gerade steht (d.h. im Notfall hilft, backups konfiguriert, einspielt etc.). Ist zwar verlockend, sich einen billigen V-Server zu mieten, aber da man sich ja um alles selber kümmern muss, doch etwas zu kurz gedacht.


----------



## Globetrotter (22. Okt 2013)

Ja, doch so einen linux root server stelle ich mir auch vor. Ich denke da habe ich viel Spielraum
Das Installieren sollte kein Problem für mich darstellen.  
Eigentlich sollte ich in der Administration alles in Griff bekommen aber wenn ich Teile erledigen lassen kann ist das nur um so besser. Ich bin halt auch erstrangig Softwareentwickler, muss aber auch immer wieder tiefer in die Systeme egal ob Unix oder Oracle.

Ich brauche nur meinen Unix User mit genug Rechten und schon sollte es gehen.
Ein virtueller Server sollte locker reichen, ist bestimmt auch deutlich billiger.
In der IT-Praxis muss man sich auch oft den Server einer großen Kiste mit anderen teilen


----------



## banax (22. Okt 2013)

Also ich kann dir webtropia.com empfehlen. Als ich einem Server mit guter Preisleistung gesucht habe, fand ich die am besten. Momentan habe ich dort einen virtuellen Linux Server für 10€ im Monat. Das gute an dem Server ist, man kann ihn variieren. Also spontan die Festplatte auf mehr GB erweitern oder den RAM, die CPU, etc. Man brauch dann eben nich das ganze Produkt wechseln. 
In dem Preis ist auch Backup mit drin (30GB). Diesen kann man nach Zeiten automatisieren. 
Support ist auch schnell und kompetent. 

1&1 ist auch recht günstig. Dort habe ich aber keine Option gefunden, um meinen Server zu erweitern. Also kann ich da nicht mehr sagen.

Hosteurope könnte man evtl. auch in Betracht ziehen. 

Vielleicht ist da ja was dabei. Viel Spaß.


----------



## ARadauer (22. Okt 2013)

evtl auch amazon aws


----------



## Globetrotter (22. Okt 2013)

Dass sieht doch alles schon mal recht gut aus.  
So in ungefähr stelle ich mir das vor.
Für 10 Euro im Monat stelle ich mir nicht mal einen Unix Rechner zuhause hin da nutze ich lieber sowas und komme von überall dran. Vielleicht kommen noch ein paar Anbieter Vorschläge rein.

Ich sehe gerade auf der Wetterkarte, dass es bei euch in Deutschland immer noch sommerlich warm ist.
Ich gönne euch das aber die Klimafritzen werden euch bald was erzählen wie: Energie sparen, Energie sparen und noch mehr sparen.


----------



## Simkec (24. Dez 2018)

Nach den langen Jahren hast du sicherlich den richtigen Hosting Anbieter gefunden, aber dein Thema hat mich auch bei meiner Suche erinnert und kann ehrlich sagen, dass es manchmal sehr schwer sein kann einen stabilen Hosting Server zu finden.

Persönlich habe ich mehrere Seiten, die immer 24/7 online sein sollten und das richtige wordpress hosting habe ich bei dem Anbieter hostpress.de gefunden. Da habe ich ihr Business Paket ausprobiert und es kostet mich 100 Euro monatlich, aber dafür bekomme ich auch 20 GB Speicherplatz mit der Möglichkeit 10 WordPress Seiten auf dem Hosting zu erstellen.

Hoffe, dass ich dir oder jemandem anderes auch hilfreich war und viel Glück dabei.

LG


----------



## Xyz1 (24. Dez 2018)

@Simkec 
1. Leiche ausgebuddelt
2. Werbung gemacht
3. 100 Euro mtl. ist unverhältnismäßig....


----------

